
Ask HN: What (lightweight) bug tracker do you use? - neilellis
Currently I&#x27;m using Trello+TrackDuck for management and Bugsnag for capture. Specifically curious as to what smaller projects are using. Thanks in advance.
======
tga
Fossil (of Richard Hipp / SQLite fame) has a built-in distributed ticket
tracker (+ bonus wiki): [http://fossil-scm.org](http://fossil-scm.org)

It is interestingly lightweight -- for example, to add a field to all tickets
you get to directly modify the table schema of the tickets table.

Search here to see it in action: [http://www.fossil-
scm.org/fossil/ticket](http://www.fossil-scm.org/fossil/ticket)

------
devber
I use [https://usersnap.com](https://usersnap.com). The screen capture +
browser annotations are super easy for my clients to use. And the dashboard is
pretty slick too.

------
piyushco
We use [https://leantesting.com](https://leantesting.com), minimal lightweight
bug tracking tool with slack integration & browser plugins.

------
connorski
I built BugTower ([https://bugtower.com/](https://bugtower.com/)) as a
lightweight bug tracker. I find it useful :)

------
xenophonf
I needed a light-weight project management tool, too, so I set up a private
Trac instance with the MasterTicketsPlugin (among others).

------
Madawar
Trello

------
ajthomascouk
Fogbugz

